# Software Suspend, USB Tastatur geht nicht

## TheCurse

Hallo,

habe jetzt auch endlich mal versucht, Softwar Suspend zum laufen zu bekommen. Es funktioniert auch endlich *fast*.

Also, ich tippe hibernate ein, der Computer geht schlafen. Ich mache ihn wieder an, alles kommt wieder, reagiert und alles ist gut, bis auf, das meine USB Tastatur nicht geht  :Sad: 

Irgendeine Idee, woran das liegen kann?

Zweiter Punkt ist: hibernate-ram geht schlafen, aber wenn ich ihn wieder aufwecken will bleibt der Bildschirm schwarz. Schon einige Sachen dazu gelesen, doch irgendwie scheint bei mir nichts zu funktionieren? Habe also mal vbetools installiert, aktiviert, VbetoolPost gesetzt, habe das ganze auch mal mit suspend2 probiert etc. aber irgendwie will er nicht. Ich tippe dabei auch nicht auf einen Hardwaredefekt, weil er das unter Windows ja macht... Dazu noch Ideen?

----------

## firefly

*error insufficient data to proceed*  :Wink: 

also welche supend version verwendest du (swsusp oder suspend2)

welche grafikkarte/treiber

----------

## TheCurse

Ich verwende swsusp, habe aber auch mal suspend2 ausprobiert. Grafikkartentreiber ist nv.

----------

## Finswimmer

Trag mal in common.conf ein, dass er  die Usb Treiber neuladen soll.

Bzgl hibernate-ram: Da geht bei mir auch gar nix. Ist das gleiche wie bei dir.

Tobi

----------

## TheCurse

Ok, ich habe in die common.conf mal 

LoadModulesFromFile /etc/hibernate/modules 

eingetragen und in die modules alle für usb relevanten modules reingeschrieben. Leider habe ich auch damit keinen Erfolg  :Sad: 

Ich habe gerade auch mal probiert alles, was mit usb zu tun hat fest einzukompilieren, aber auch das hilft leider nicht.

Weitere Ideen?

----------

## Finswimmer

Schließ mal ne USB Maus an, oder sowas. Geht das dann?

Meine USB Maus geht nämlich wunderbar.

```

Bus 003 Device 005: ID 046d:c504 Logitech, Inc. Cordless Mouse+Keyboard Receiver

```

Da ist aber nur die Maus dran. Funktastatur ist mit habvollen Akkus einfach Mist  :Wink: 

Tobi

----------

## TheCurse

Kann ich hier leider nicht, weil ich keine USB Maus o.ä. habe...

----------

## TheCurse

Habe mal mit ein paar geliehenen Geräten getestet. Ergebnis: PC anschalten, USB Geräte sind an. Nachdem das Image zu 100% geladen ist, gehen bei den USB Geräten, im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes, die Lichter aus...

----------

## Finswimmer

Klar, vorher wird ja auch der normale Kernel geladen...

Aber an sich...

Wie schauts aus? Werden die Dinger bei ps aux -H von hal beim normalen Lauf erkannt?

```
106       4390  0.0  0.1   2024   528 ?        S    17:18   0:00       hald-addon-acpi: listening on acpi kernel interface /proc/acpi/event

root      4399  0.0  0.1   2844   696 ?        S    17:18   0:01       hald-addon-storage: polling /dev/hdc (every 2 sec)

root      4401  0.0  0.1   2844   700 ?        S    17:18   0:02       hald-addon-storage: polling /dev/hdd (every 2 sec)

root     14492  0.0  0.1   2440   932 ?        S    23:30   0:00       hald-addon-usb-csr: listening on 'Cordless Freedom Optical Mouse'

```

Evtl hilft es dann hald neuzustarten?

Ach: Gehen die Geräte auch unter vt1 nicht?

Switch mal remote mit chvt 1 und teste die Tastatur mal.

Tobi

----------

## TheCurse

Sieht ganz so aus:

```
106       4104  0.0  0.0   9244   908 ?        S    00:14   0:00       hald-addon-keyboard: listening on /dev/input/event0

106       4105  0.0  0.0   9244   908 ?        S    00:14   0:00       hald-addon-keyboard: listening on /dev/input/event1

106       4106  0.0  0.0   9248   916 ?        S    00:14   0:00       hald-addon-keyboard: listening on /dev/input/event4

106       4107  0.0  0.0   9244   916 ?        S    00:14   0:00       hald-addon-keyboard: listening on /dev/input/event5

root      4109  0.0  0.0  10164  1008 ?        S    00:14   0:00       /usr/libexec/hald-addon-cpufreq

106       4110  0.0  0.0   9244   920 ?        S    00:14   0:00       hald-addon-acpi: listening on acpid socket /var/run/acpid.socket

root      4123  0.0  0.0  10152  1016 ?        S    00:14   0:00       hald-addon-storage: polling /dev/sr0 (every 2 sec)
```

Allerdings hilft hald neuzustarten leider nicht  :Sad: 

Mit dem Rest überforderst du mich ein bisschen  :Wink: 

Was ist vt1 noch gleich? Die Konsole 1? Da gehts auf jeden Fall auch nicht. Remote kann ich gerade nicht testen, da kein Zweitrechner vorhanden, aber ich habe es auch schon aus der Konsole heraus versucht (also ohne X Server zu starten).

Langsam fange ich doch an zu verzweifeln...

----------

## firefly

es schient mir so, als ob der USB-Hostcontroller auf dem Mainboard nach dem resume nicht mehr sauber reinitialisiert wird. Oder der HID usb-treiber kann die geräte nicht sauber reinitialisieren bzw. sich selbst.

Hast du schonmal versucht beim suspend alle usb-treiber zu entladen und diese beim resume wieder zu laden?

----------

## TheCurse

yep

----------

## Finswimmer

Welche Kernel Version hast du eigentlich?

----------

## TheCurse

sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.22-r2

----------

## Finswimmer

 *TheCurse wrote:*   

> sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.22-r2

 

Ja..Öh..Sind da auch die suspend Patches drin?

Ich nutze nämlich 2.6.21-suspend2-r6

Tobi

----------

## TheCurse

swsusp ist sowieso drin, um suspend2 zu testen habe ich selbst gepatcht, habe sowohl stable also auch unstable Version ausprobiert, aber mit suspend2 kommt er gar nicht hoch, swsusp hat beschriebenes USB-Problem

----------

## TheCurse

Soo, mittlerweile funktionier es... Habe noch ein bisschen rumgespielt und scheinbar hatte ich beim laden/entladen der Module wohl die Reihenfolge falsch oder so.  So funktioniert es jetzt: 

```
UnloadModules usbhid hid ohci_hcd ehci_hcd usbcore

LoadModules auto usbcore ehci_hcd ohci_hcd hid usbhid
```

 Vielen Dank für die viele Hilfe!

----------

## Finswimmer

Na endlich  :Smile: 

Hast du auch ab und zu das Problem, dass er dann doch nicht resumed, oder beim Schreiben des Caches hängenbleibt?

Tobi

----------

## TheCurse

Bisher glücklicherweise nicht  :Smile:  Suspend läuft jetzt ganz nach meinen Wünschen.

Aber auf zum nächsten Problem...

Gruß,

Tim

----------

